# Could I get some quick advice?



## Malakyoma (Jan 9, 2013)

Recently I've been thinking on the space and money I'd save by using materials I already own to build my own mantis enclosures instead of buying big tubs from Walmart.

I have the wood to make the structure, I have the screen for the walls, but I don't know what to use as the bottom, so the damp paper towel and misting doesnt just flow onto my shelf. Any suggestions?

Building my own will save space since the only containers I can find anywhere tall enough for a large mantis to molt in are at least 4 times the volume I need to give them ample space. The only containers I've found that are 30cm high or so are 50cm wide by 30 cm deep. I only need something 15 x 20 x 30 for a 10cm mantis. I could fit 4 home made enclosures in the space of one store bought, while still supplying everything a mantis needs.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2013)

heres some ideas, good or bad, dont know. You could use wood, and take and cut cardboard to same size and cover with alum foil and just replace it when dirty, or also the plastic wrap from glad which really sticks, not reg plastic wrap, also could have hardware store cut u size of plexiglass in 1/8" and set on bottom of wood or encase in wood frame for floor, lots of things u can do like that. Also if you know about the size, go to dollar store and buy some of those containers used for holding cakes or some food item and cut bottom out to use.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 9, 2013)

So you just need something to cover the table? ...take a big ziploc bag and cut the side so you get the most surface area out of it and place it on the table, then your enclosure on top...I'm not sure I understood the question correctly...


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 9, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> So you just need something to cover the table? ...take a big ziploc bag and cut the side so you get the most surface area out of it and place it on the table, then your enclosure on top...I'm not sure I understood the question correctly...


no not to cover the shelf but to use as a floor thats attached to the enclosure that wouldnt let water out.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 9, 2013)

Then those plastic trays that you would put under a potted plant to hold water...


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 9, 2013)

Not big enough. the base of the enclosure is going to be 15cm x 20 cm (6"x8")


----------



## aNisip (Jan 9, 2013)

They make some pretty big ones...what abt finding a big enough garbage bag or Ziploc bag to fit the enclosure into...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2013)

You can find that size easy in the dollar stores.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 9, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> You can find that size easy in the dollar stores.


I've looked everywhere here and haven't found something like it. Figured it would be easier to build my own. make it nice for them too, a front opening door and such if I can.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2013)

I may build my own this summer using wood, screen, and maybe plexiglass for the bottoms.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 10, 2013)

I just ment to get a cake holder and cut out the bottom to use. that size plexi should be real cheap at a hardware store.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 10, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I just ment to get a cake holder and cut out the bottom to use. that size plexi should be real cheap at a hardware store.


Alright yeah I've seen a couple around. Might try that. I think tonight I'm going to try using plywood as a floor with plastic wrap over top before I screw it in then using some caulking to add the rim. See how that works.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 13, 2013)

So I went to start putting together the new enclosures and ran into a new snag. When I went to screw the wood that will be the supports together it split wide open. Any alternatives to securing it perpendicular? The supports I'm using are 3cm x 3cm on a cross section, and 15 cm long for the base and 30cm long for the walls.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 14, 2013)

Use a drill bit to make pilot holes in the wood before screwing. Make the pilot holes slightly less thick than the screws you are using. That can make the wood less likely to split than if you just start screwing without holes. You may be able to look up a chart with the correct hole sizes for your screws.

Maybe you can use a staplegun if you don't want to screw anymore?


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 14, 2013)

likebugs said:


> Use a drill bit to make pilot holes in the wood before screwing. Make the pilot holes slightly less thick than the screws you are using. That can make the wood less likely to split than if you just start screwing without holes. You may be able to look up a chart with the correct hole sizes for your screws.
> 
> Maybe you can use a staplegun if you don't want to screw anymore?


Im still building the frame. Have to go through the 3cm of one support to get to the other support laying perpendicular. Hard for me to put it into words. Basically I'm building a square with lines of wood. and the two pieces of wood that should be at a right angle are giving me the problem. and of course building a rectangular prism of an enclosure means every spot is perpendicular.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 14, 2013)

3cm sounds too thick for staples.

You will need pilot holes and the correct screws for the wood you are using. Finish nails could tack it together, but it is not as good as using screws.

Any photos?


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 14, 2013)

Not postable ones. I'm taking a few to document the process and put up a guide on how I did it when its done, but they arent uploaded or anything yet.


----------



## ChicaGorgous (Jan 14, 2013)

I just built a Mantis cage and used a nail gun w/the shortest nails.


----------

